# i sell designer tops in Lv and burberry only.



## dre (Apr 15, 2003)

i selll v and burberry vinyl tops for $180 yd.


----------



## RumbleKing (Feb 22, 2002)

180 dollas good lord das a lotta money! check this out I will give you 5 dollas for the whole roll! 



Last edited by RumbleKing at Jun 2 2003, 07:26 PM


----------



## RollinTyteWhipZ (May 8, 2003)

http://www.fabricking.com/

http://www.retroshoestore.com/

http://www.hotfabrix.com/


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

i wondered what burberry was


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:uh: ME TOO


----------



## Klownin63 (Dec 26, 2002)

my homie is looking into gettin his top done in a blue bandana pattern,any ideas where we might be able to get it from?


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

why don't you just make a top out of garbage bags or potato sacks..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

in less then a year he will regret that...after the gucci phase is over


----------

